# Modding a Eureka Mythos ( Clump Crusher )



## Shady

I love my mythos - there I said it. Partnered with an L1 (my shiny new toy) it produces the goods in the cup but it does have its negatives too. I find that there is too much retention in the exit chute (solved by wiggling a chopstick there) as well as coffee spray leading to irregular distribution. It was good - but I felt that it fell short of being great.

Browsing around online I found this excellent article from eight ounce coffee on modding the mythos to solve the problems I was experiencing by replacing the clump breaker with the one from the NS Mythos One. This changes the clump breaker plastic piece to a strange "wings" formation and moves this above the exit chute in close proximity to the burrs, reducing retention and controlling the exit speed of the ground coffee. My thought on reading this article was "I want some of that".

The next step on my search was to find a company where I could get the NS parts needed (see parts list below). This proved to be problematic as NS coffee machines are easy to find but I could not find anyone with NS grinder parts (Claudette from Bella Barista was very helpful but even they only stocked the Eureka Mythos parts - not the parts for the NS mythos one). Eventually I found another article that appeared to indicate that UCC coffee has exclusivity on selling NS parts in the UK so I contacted them to discuss ordering the parts I needed. They usually only sell to the trade but eventually after some discussion agreed to set up a personal account for me so I could order the parts. It came to approximately £60 including VAT (I cannot remember how much they charged for delivery and there was a small surcharge for paying by card instead of cheque / direct bank transfer) and I waited (im)patiently for about a week till the parts arrived.

First the hard part, taking out the old chute. Before you start I would strongly advise you beg / borrow / steal (not the third option) a precision (small) cross screwdriver - you will need it. I first removed the 2 small screwdrivers that hold the clump breaker in place and removed the small metal cover and clump breaker to give me full access to the chute. After giving this a good clean I attempted to remove the final small screw that holds the chute in place - once you have removed the clump breaker you will be able to see this although access is very tight unless you have the requisite precision screwdriver. I found this last screw to be extremely tight and almost ate away the head of the screw trying to loosen this up. In the end I got a friend to help hold the grinder steady so I could bring all my strength to bear and was finally able to take off the final screw.

After another nice cleanup I sat the new clump breaker on top of the (new) exit chute (you will know when this is right as both clump breaker and chute have a screw hole which needs to align in order for this to work) and pushed them into place and applied one of the new screws. With this in place it only remained to refit the small metal plate where the old clump breaker used to sit (this further directs the coffee grounds straight into the centre of the basket) which was quite easy and then to give it a try.

All I will say - good grinder to great grinder. Just remember that you may need to check / adjust your grind settings as the grinds are now light and fluffy with no clumping.

Parts list:

Part number Quantity

15030049 1

15030058 3

15030079 1

15030080 1


----------



## oddknack

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mrboots2u

any chance of a clip of it dosing into the pf ?


----------



## Shady

let me see what I can do


----------



## Dylan

I would love to see an image or video of the actual clump crusher itself. I'm having a hard time imagining how it works.


----------



## Shady

See http://www.tampertantrum.com/tamper-tantrum-lite-the-fumbally-colin-harmon/ (thanks to Mrboots2u for posting this on the Mythos One Development - Colin Harmon thread) @ 21:20. Excellent educational video if you have the time to watch it all - I am now very conscious of having the portafilter out and cooling for very long as well as how long I have the filled portafilter in place before pulling the shot.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Dylan said:


> I would love to see an image or video of the actual clump crusher itself. I'm having a hard time imagining how it works.


I snapped a couple pics of my friend's Mythos One when he was cleaning his burrs at the end of the day.

(@ The Brew Mill - Bridlington)



















Dangerously sharp as you can see.

Not entirely sure but looks as though it's coated in anti-static paint.


----------



## Daren

I'm really glad you posted this @Shady - the only frustration I have is the clump crusher on an otherwise fantastic machine. I too contacted Claudette last summer but she was unable to help so I left it there. I think I'm going to follow your lead with this, I'm glad you did the ground work! Cheers

Do you have a contact name at UCC?


----------



## Shady

*Bradley Journet-Robins*

Regional Business Manager

*T* : 07825 643781


----------



## Daren

Shady said:


> *Bradley Journet-Robins*
> 
> Regional Business Manager
> 
> *T* : 07825 643781


I've sent you a pm Shady


----------



## Dylan

Beanosaurus said:


> I snapped a couple pics of my friend's Mythos One when he was cleaning his burrs at the end of the day.
> 
> (@ The Brew Mill - Bridlington)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerously sharp as you can see.
> 
> Not entirely sure but looks as though it's coated in anti-static paint.


Is that the new clump crusher then? What did the old one look like if so?

Sorry for all the Q's just good knowledge to have for the future


----------



## 4515

I'm interested in modding my Mythos with this

I wonder if they would welcome a group buy more than individual buys ?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Dylan said:


> Is that the new clump crusher then? What did the old one look like if so?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's just good knowledge to have for the future


Its the new one, I believe the old one was a PTFE 'flap'.

Looks like you can order the new clump crusher here:

http://www.espressoparts.com/nuova-simonelli-mythos-grounds-clump-crusher


----------



## 4515

Beanosaurus said:


> Its the new one, I believe the old one was a PTFE 'flap'.
> 
> Looks like you can order the new clump crusher here:
> 
> http://www.espressoparts.com/nuova-simonelli-mythos-grounds-clump-crusher


Is it just the clump crusher thats needed or are the other parts replacing more of the original chute ?


----------



## Beanosaurus

working dog said:


> Is it just the clump crusher thats needed or are the other parts replacing more of the original chute ?


I'd read through Shady's original post, there's an article linked in there which goes into deeper detail.


----------



## 4515

thanks - that was me being lazy

will read the stuff in the links and pay more attention next time


----------



## Daren

@shady - does the Bella Barista item look the same? > http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinder-accessories/grinder-accessories/mythos-clump-crusher.html


----------



## GCGlasgow

I'd be interested in this mod for my mignon, thanks shady.


----------



## Shady

You are welcome GCGlasgow, I would just check that the Shute for the mignon matches the mythos.

Daren, this looks the same - and I think cheaper also (not sure about the individual component prices). I cannot remember if the new shute is the same size or slightly longer (not included in this kit). I would possibly go for this and only change the shute if you find it too short and the coffee missing the centre of the portafilter.


----------



## Daren

@shady - what are the triangular "teeth" made out of? They look like metal in the picture?

My BB version arrived today... just a bit of plastic?


----------



## Shady

Same plastic as the original clump breaker but positioned closer to the burrs for less retention and redesigned for less clumping. It seems to do a good job.


----------



## Daren

I've just fitted the BB (same frustration felt as shady trying to undo the last screw!).

Looks good. I'll update once it's had a bit of coffee through it to see if I can tell any difference


----------



## Daren

WOW! WOW! WOW!!! I've had a play this morning... What a difference a small piece of plastic makes!

Exactly as shady says - fluffy clump free grinds bang centre in the PF. Weight consistency is now improved from good to spot on!

The best tenner I've spent in a while. If you are a Mythos owner and are wavering over getting this - just do it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!!! I've had a play this morning... What a difference a small piece of plastic makes!
> 
> Exactly as shady says - fluffy clump free grinds bang centre in the PF. Weight consistency is now improved from good to spot on!
> 
> The best tenner I've spent in a while. If you are a Mythos owner and are wavering over getting this - just do it!


Clips please


----------



## garydyke1

Maybe we could bodge one for the EK


----------



## 4515

Just double checking ......

When I fitted mine. the teeth pointed towards the burrs rather than out of the chute

Have I messed up ?

Coffee is dispensed bang centre of the basket and is very fluffy so even if its wrong, I'm happy


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe we could bodge one for the EK


I made one for the EK after the Colin Harmon article, it seemed to make the output weight less accurate presumably because it adds some resistance to the exit path of the grand chamber. There were no clumps though.


----------



## Xpenno

working dog said:


> Just double checking ......
> 
> When I fitted mine. the teeth pointed towards the burrs rather than out of the chute
> 
> Have I messed up ?
> 
> Coffee is dispensed bang centre of the basket and is very fluffy so even if its wrong, I'm happy


I don't know for sure but I think away from the burrs.


----------



## 4515

Xpenno said:


> I don't know for sure but I think away from the burrs.


Damn !

Maybe I'm now drinking plastic infused coffee


----------



## Xpenno

working dog said:


> Damn !
> 
> Maybe I'm now drinking plastic infused coffee


you never know, you could be onto a winner!


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Clips please


Gonna have to be tomorrow... Just off out


----------



## Daren

working dog said:


> Just double checking ......
> 
> When I fitted mine. the teeth pointed towards the burrs rather than out of the chute
> 
> Have I messed up ?
> 
> Coffee is dispensed bang centre of the basket and is very fluffy so even if its wrong, I'm happy


Mine points down... Although I can't see how you can mess up? It only goes in one way??


----------



## Daren




----------



## Milanski

My Bella Barista parts just came in.

I'm about to embark on swapping this sucker out...


----------



## Milanski

Hmm, looks like my chute is too skinny to fit the breaker in without it being all bent out of shape...

I've got an NS Mythos and this is a Eureka part. Wouldn't have thought it would be any different though.

The chute/screw came out easily for me with a pair of pliers doing the twisting.

Not sure what to do now!


----------



## Milanski




----------



## Dylan

Does the plastic not go around the outside?

In Daren's pic it looks like you can see it poking out around the edges.


----------



## Milanski

Next to the old bit of plastic there seems to be about 2mm difference. Enough to distort it and rendering it useless without a new chute


----------



## grumpydaddy

Studying every pic with great interest here to see if this idea can be adapted to a different outlet shape.

Would you like to describe the plastic in terms of likeness to something? ...like a milk carton for example.


----------



## Milanski

Yeah I thought that...I'm trying to figure that out but then the teeth def go up inside the chute which seems a bit weird...


----------



## Milanski

grumpydaddy said:


> Studying every pic with great interest here to see if this idea can be adapted to a different outlet shape.
> 
> Would you like to describe the plastic in terms of likeness to something? ...like a milk carton for example.


A yoghurt pot perhaps?


----------



## Milanski

I guess this must be it... Darren! Put your pint down and lemme know if this right!


----------



## Milanski

And we're there!


----------



## Milanski

I had to tape the sides of the plastic down to the outside of the chute as it was such a tight fit that the plastic would move out of position and misalign the 'teeth'.

Bloody lovely grind now!


----------



## Daren

Milanski said:


> I guess this must be it... Darren! Put your pint down and lemme know if this right!


My head hurts... Stop shouting at me....

It goes outside the chute, not inside. You've done it correctly


----------



## Milanski

Daren said:


> My head hurts... Stop shouting at me....
> 
> It goes outside the chute, not inside. You've done it correctly


*whispers - How was your first coffee of the day?


----------



## Daren

Milanski said:


> *whispers - How was your first coffee of the day?


I can't face coffee... It's bad


----------



## Milanski

Good night then? I really hope it was worth it...


----------



## Daren

Milanski said:


> Good night then? I really hope it was worth it...


Great night! Drank farrrrrrr to much - it didn't help that I've not touched any alcohol since New Years Eve.


----------



## Milanski

What tunes were the soundtrack?


----------



## totallywired

Not been on here for ages. Glad I found this post as I had removed the original plastic thing long ago and was grinding in to a container then dosing in to the portafilter. Can't wait to install this new one. Thanks for the OP


----------



## totallywired

WOW!!!! What a transformation. Feels like a totally different grinder. Who would've thought a little bit of plastic would make so much difference. Massive thanks to *shady*


----------



## Jerome

These are amazing grinders, but you've got the be very careful when cleaning the clump crusher - if they get bent, they've had it!


----------



## 4515

totallywired said:


> WOW!!!! What a transformation. Feels like a totally different grinder. Who would've thought a little bit of plastic would make so much difference. Massive thanks to *shady*


It has to be the best upgrade that I've made for the money - I would recommend it to all Mythos owners


----------



## Xpenno

Potentially interesting tweet for those who have missed their mythos grinders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568622545814958080


----------



## garydyke1

I have many many clump crushers , mwahahahaaaaa


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> I have many many clump crushers , mwahahahaaaaa


I'm sure you do Mr ****!


----------



## oddknack

clump crusher (from BB) fitted. Lucky I ordered 2. First one split. Second one went in ok, using Milanski's tape method, with some hammering. I wrapped the hammer with some kitchen paper (because I thought that might help). Pictures of split clump crusher, hammer technique, and fluffy grinds. Xpenno's twitter picture of the mangled clump crusher looks a little worrying. Has anyone used it long enough to see any significant wear?


----------



## Daren

I expect the worn mangled crusher from Spencers post is taken from a grinder used commercially. I don't see home users having to worry for quite some time


----------



## Jon

How on earth does this fit!?


----------



## Jon

It's in!


----------



## Jon

Really surprised on the retention on this grinder. Know it's still tiny relatively speaking but with the standard clump crusher it still holds a good few grams.


----------



## Beanosaurus

oddknack said:


> clump crusher (from BB) fitted. Lucky I ordered 2. First one split. Second one went in ok, using Milanski's tape method, with some hammering.


Hammer you say?!

Sounds safe enough to me.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Really surprised on the retention on this grinder. Know it's still tiny relatively speaking but with the standard clump crusher it still holds a good few grams.


2-4g is considered pretty good


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> Really surprised on the retention on this grinder. Know it's still tiny relatively speaking but with the standard clump crusher it still holds a good few grams.


time for a sale soon then?


----------



## Jon

Beanosaurus said:


> Hammer you say?!
> 
> Sounds safe enough to me.


Yeah. I didn't use a hammer just squeezed the chute as I put it back in.



coffeechap said:


> time for a sale soon then?


Lol. You know my MO. I really like the Mythos and I hear it retains less with this mod.



jeebsy said:


> 2-4g is considered pretty good


I know. But just keep thinking about how thorough the versalab and hg1 thingy are.


----------



## coffeechap

jonc said:


> Lol. You know my MO. I really like the Mythos and I hear it retains less with this mod.


i never had any issues with retention on the old variant, strange!


----------



## Jon

When I took off the plastic thing there was a bit fat clump behind it.


----------



## Daren

jonc said:


> When I took off the plastic thing there was a bit fat clump behind it.


Nothing a half second purge shouldn't sort


----------



## SimonB

I'd been meaning to buy a new PTFE flap as mine has been pretty mangled since day one, looks like my procrastination finally pays off.


----------



## Milanski

Get this fitted asap. It's like having a new grinder in the kitchen!


----------



## SimonB

Sir yes sir!


----------



## Jon

It's a pig to install until you work out how, so feel free to PM for advice - can talk you through it! p.s. Ignore the talk of hammers!


----------



## DoubleShot

Just stumbled on this thread and read through it, start to finish. Will be ordering the clump crusher mod from BB. To all owners who have fitted and use a Mythos with this mod, would you recommend I order two or if I'm careful fitting it will one last ages?

Will no doubt have a number of questions regarding fitting once I'm in possession of the clump crusher.


----------



## Milanski

I only ordered the one and it's it's still doing me proud.

Can't see it wearing out in the home environment and if you're relatively careful when installing it then you should only need the one.


----------



## Jon

Milanski said:


> I only ordered the one and it's it's still doing me proud.
> 
> Can't see it wearing out in the home environment and if you're relatively careful when installing it then you should only need the one.


Same.


----------



## Daren

Milanski said:


> I only ordered the one and it's it's still doing me proud.
> 
> Can't see it wearing out in the home environment and if you're relatively careful when installing it then you should only need the one.


Yup - what he said


----------



## oddknack

I broke one fitting it, however that was because the straight sided "u" section was a very tight fit, and I tore the plastic getting it installed. If doing it again I would not use so much force, and if it was a tight fit I would bend the u narrower so it fit easier.


----------



## Jon

Yeah you have to bend your own lines!


----------



## Milanski

...before it bends your mind.


----------



## DoubleShot

Does anyone have a link (or which post # in this thread) shows instructions on how to take the chute apart and fit this clump crusher mod please?


----------



## oddknack

First two pages of this thread are good before fitting I would say


----------



## DoubleShot

Finally got round to placing an order for one from BB.


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> Finally got round to placing an order for one from BB.


You'll be glad that you did - really good mod


----------



## SimonB

Milanski said:


>


I'm not following, fitting it like that looks correct but the plastic spikes point up into the burr area and slightly clip them, in the other photos the spikes are pointing down into the chute?


----------



## Jon

SimonB said:


> I'm not following, fitting it like that looks correct but the plastic spikes point up into the burr area and slightly clip them, in the other photos the spikes are pointing down into the chute?


Bend them round to point down I think; by some miracle it eventually works.


----------



## Milanski

I would'nt bend them.

The weight of the coffee will push them into the correct angle.


----------



## Milanski

...nothing in the fitting of this item made any sense but the result is A M A Z I N G G G G !


----------



## Jon

Milanski said:


> ...nothing in the fitting of this item made any sense but the result is A M A Z I N G G G G !


VERY VERY TRUE



Milanski said:


> I would'nt bend them.
> 
> The weight of the coffee will push them into the correct angle.


I bent mine for fear that they get mashed up by the spinny bits - but your call entirely


----------



## SimonB

Yeah I didn't bend them, the plastic feels only marginally stronger than the kind of plastic on a disposable cup but when I reinserted the crusher the spikes were slightly less further in so I'll let the coffee bring them down and see how I go.

Have to dial in the grinder again yay, although I was amazed how clean it was inside the Mythos despite this being the first time I've opened it (wish someone had told me the top panel flips up too!).


----------



## Milanski

SimonB said:


> (wish someone had told me the top panel flips up too!).


----------



## johnealey

For anyone who has been waiting for these to come back into stock at BellaBarista, there were 9 left yesterday afternoon after picked mine up. Pretty sure they only went on the site yesterday and they definately not on the shelves in the store yet, still upstairs when got there ( been waiting since start of november, who would have thought, excited about a bit of plastic! )

Now to fit....

John


----------



## DoubleShot

@johnealey

Just sent you some notes I had on fitting said clump crusher mod.

Hope of some help.


----------



## johnealey

Well, after trying every screwdriver from precision jewellery to a cherished "digital computer" set to snap-on, eventually ended up drilling out the single screw holding the chute in place.

Following @DoubleShot advice, was a piece of cake to install the new parts and luckily come with an additional 2 screws in the kit one of which replaced the drilled out one, with the two from the previous fronded "thing" re utilised.

Wow!

What a difference, fluffy grinds, no clumps and right into the centre of the basket. Had to increase the time and back the grind right off as on the same setting pre fitment got a 15.6g load in the basket compared to 18.3g ave before, which with the same tamp resulted in a 50 sec pour (what a pour though, perfect cone, gloopy and coming out from every hole in the bottom of an 18g VST)

Adjustments made and still wow! completely changed the distribution in the basket even after backing off 2 whole notches, very light tamp all that is required after a gentle vertical tap to settle the mound.

What a rediculous change for such a small amount of money (in a good way  ). I had already replaced the fronded version with a new one whilst waiting for these to come back into stock, which had turned boulders into peas, this is like having a different grinder altogether.

Cheers for the help

John


----------



## DoubleShot

I did mean to post a new 'how to fit a Mythos clump crusher mod' thread as I took a number of photos during the process, which I think would make it even easier to follow but as usual got side tracked doing other stuff.


----------



## 4515

It is a huge difference for what is really just a different shaped bit of plastic

Every Mythos owner should seriously consider the mod


----------



## DoubleShot

Has anyone here had to replace a Mythos clump crusher due to it wearing out? Just trying to gauge roughly how long they are likely to last? Having said that, with the relatively low amount of beans I have been through this year, mine might well last me for the entire duration that I'll have the grinder, lol!


----------



## Daren

Mines still going strong after nearly a year. I can't imagine these wearing out for a good few years in a domestic environment.


----------



## DoubleShot

Daren, did you go ahead with that other mod you had in mind on your Mythos? It all went a bit quiet just ahead of the big reveal!


----------



## Daren

Not yet DS, still plucking up the courage. I've bought all the bits (including a dremel)..... I just need to grow a pair.

Maybe in the new year


----------



## aaroncornish

Wonder if one of these could be bodged into an E8


----------



## Brewster

aaroncornish said:


> Wonder if one of these could be bodged into an E8


I'm wondering the same about the Mazzer Major...


----------



## 4085

aaroncornish said:


> Wonder if one of these could be bodged into an E8


company do have kits for the E8. contact them

Montse Ibern

Area Manager

[email protected]

ask her about the antistatic flap. she will want your serial number


----------



## aaroncornish

dfk41 said:


> company do have kits for the E8. contact them
> 
> Montse Ibern
> 
> Area Manager
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ask her about the antistatic flap. she will want your serial number


I have the silicone flap already, that seems to be what is causing the clumping.

More details on this post







- http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26067-Clumpy-E8&p=379999#post379999


----------



## 4085

aaroncornish said:


> I have the silicone flap already, that seems to be what is causing the clumping.
> 
> More details on this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26067-Clumpy-E8&p=379999#post379999


It is not a silicone flap but two different kits made of aluminium. Which one you use depends on theseverity of the clumping. They sent me both doc

Hello David,

We can send you a set to add the curtain, so you can see if this is an advantage in your case.

We have two flaps, 0.5 and 1mm. I recommend you to try 0.5 first, less resistance for the coffee to flow out.

I will place an order under guarantee to be sent next week, please write me back with the delivery address and phone number for the carrier to contact you.

Thank you

Montse Ibern


----------



## aaroncornish

Ahh excellent. Thanks DFK


----------



## aaroncornish

dfk41 said:


> It is not a silicone flap but two different kits made of aluminium. Which one you use depends on theseverity of the clumping. They sent me both doc
> 
> Hello David,
> 
> We can send you a set to add the curtain, so you can see if this is an advantage in your case.
> 
> We have two flaps, 0.5 and 1mm. I recommend you to try 0.5 first, less resistance for the coffee to flow out.
> 
> I will place an order under guarantee to be sent next week, please write me back with the delivery address and phone number for the carrier to contact you.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Montse Ibern


Strange...

Montse has replied and says he doesn't have anything he can send.

Did you get yours yet?

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish

Hey @dfk41 did you ever get the aluminium curtain?


----------



## 4085

aaroncornish said:


> Hey @dfk41 did you ever get the aluminium curtain?


If you call Montse a man, she will smack you! Have sent you a pm to answer your question


----------



## camma

does anyone know if the mythos clump crusher mod will work in the eureka mignon? Or where I can find a kit for the mignon?

-Mike


----------



## cambosheff

After numerous episodes of the coffee spraying all over the place I found this thread and gave it a go. Everything seemed straight forward enough until I got to the screws holding in the chute guard and chute itself. All three were so stripped they could have got a job in spearmint rhino! This turned an easy task into a 100% ball ache. Anyone in the same position I suggest you take a deep breath and don't attempt it if you've got a hammer in near reach  I got the screws out by drilling into them then tapping in a smaller Phillips head which worked a treat.

Fitting the clump crusher was surprisingly easy I seated it then clipped the chute into it, no worries there. The only word of caution I'd add is be very careful reseating the top burr as it's easy to leave a very small gap which will scupper it.

Was it a PITA? Yes. Was it worth it? Definitely!


----------



## grumpydaddy

+1 on the was it worth it


----------



## aaroncornish

I want one!!! Looks perfect that


----------



## Jason1wood

Looks great. Glad mine was already fitted when I bought it


----------



## buzz

I've just ordered from here. Only £5.99. If you email them i direct they can deliver at normal postage cost (not the standard £6.99 as per the website)

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/mythos-one-clamp-crusher/

I trust the One does fit the Plus..?


----------

